# important fake i.d. question need help



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

i bought two fake i.d.s in high school with my picture but never used them to buy liquor i only used them to get into clubs when i was in high school.. i got caught in new hampshire with one of the fake i.d.s a year ago and went to court and paid a 200 fine.. i recently when on my motorcycle with another friend to meet their uncle at a restraunt/arcade/bar place which family is welcomed except that night was a country music event and you had to be 21 and didnt know till i got to the door so i pulled out the fake i.d. that was in the back of my wallet and when he looked he called the cops.. i did not get any papers from the officer he just told me i would get a citation in the mail.. i have a class A drivers license and run the familys business i am the main driver for the contruction company am i going to lose my license?


----------

